# Colonic Irrigation



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone had one  

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

no BUTT i would love one (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes I've had a few and although a bit odd the first time you feel so clean afterwards  and loose pounds also   

Jennie
  x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

do they use o mixture containing coffee? that's one i saw on tv or is it just normal warm water or something else??

also heard that you can get bunged up after having one is that true


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

x Jennie x said:


> Yes I've had a few and although a bit odd the first time you feel so clean afterwards  and loose pounds also
> 
> Jennie
> x


How much did you lose the first time Jennie??



♥ M J ♥ said:


> no BUTT i would love one (sorry couldn't resist)


They do them in Guisbrough!! trying to get an appointment now woop!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Salia - sure it was just two tubes one to fill with warm water and the other for waste    Can't quite remember exact weight loss I've had about 4 of them over a set period of time to help with IBS which it really did, lost the most 1st time think it was around 6lbs   within a couple of days afterwards.

Jennie   
  x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Not had one, it seems unpleasent and im scared of everything medical or things like that going in body lol. I would love to have it done though, i think i would see the results as i have quite an irritated bowel/tummy, i have never been tested for actual IBS but ive had symptons for years usulally can be controlled with healthy eating


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm booked in for Friday afternoon so we shall soon see


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

My friend had it done and said it was okay... and her bowels functioned better after too.     I'm intrigued about it have considered it myself but never had one.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I am really looking forward to it  

Roll on Friday afternoon!! I hope I lose some weight as well!!

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Let us know how u get on lol
hope it goes well hunni
dqxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

HI Ladies,

I've had 3 colonics. After the 1st one, I felt really good. I didnt loose any weight but I felt slimmer and less bloated. However, that doesnt last long and after my other 2 I didnt feel much different at all.

Where I went they put a tube up your   and it is split into 2 inside. one channel is for the water going in and the other for the waste going out. They adjust the temperature of the water depending on whether you are constipated or not.

I have IBS and diverticular disease and I think having this treatment may have helped a little.

its a strange experience but not an unpleasant one

Cozy


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Fab Fab Fab !

Had one just a couple of weeks ago, and 4 in total so far.

Leaves you feeling great !

I did find that after the first one I felt better doing diet of no yeast,  wheat or sugar.

Enjoy

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had one and it was fine - doing another one at the end of the month!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone tried the home kits you can get? Used to be able to get them off ebay.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oooh interesting

DH could do with one, ebay here i come


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Heffalump said:


> oooh interesting
> 
> DH could do with one, ebay here i come


Hee Hee is he going to wake one morning to find a strange looking bag hanging from the wardrobe door on his side


----------

